# Looking for good shore fishing in Oakland County



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

First time posting on these forums. I'm looking to find some good shore fishing in Oakland county, specifically for bass, catfish or larger game fish, though anything will do. I've tried silver lake through Hawthorne park, Galloway park, Dodge park #4 (though I just scouted it. Way too busy during the day) and Pontiac lake, which is so far the only lake I've had success on. Caught a decent number of bluegills and saw 2 pike. Tried for cats with no luck. I'd love to see if any of you know of any good shore fishing opportunities around here. What I'd love to find is something small, like a pond, that's fairly easy to walk all the way around, though really any good shore fishing will make me happy. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## taizer (Feb 6, 2009)

stoney creek metropark has good pike and bass fishing.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Start looking for access points for the larger creeks and the small rivers, like the Clinton and Huron. A pair of waders or hip boots is a lot cheaper than a boat, or just wait until it gets warm again and wet wade. Even creeks less than ten feet wide can be great when you find the holes that are 2-3 feet deep. For shore bound anglers streams are way better than most access points at lakes.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

piketroller said:


> Start looking for access points for the larger creeks and the small rivers, like the Clinton and Huron. A pair of waders or hip boots is a lot cheaper than a boat, or just wait until it gets warm again and wet wade. Even creeks less than ten feet wide can be great when you find the holes that are 2-3 feet deep. For shore bound anglers streams are way better than most access points at lakes.


Yeah I've been looking to try Yates once the steelhead start running in the fall, I've heard it can be good fishing


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Seleucus said:


> Yeah I've been looking to try Yates once the steelhead start running in the fall, I've heard it can be good fishing


Far more in the Clinton than just steelhead. Since you are willing to go into Macomb County, I would also recommend going up to Genessee County. Fishing for walleye, cats, occasional pike below Holloway Dam, and soon the "Tubes" on Stanley Rd. will be heating up.
In addition to the launch at Pontiac Lake, using beach parking at Bald Mountain Rec Area offers some shore fishing for mostly bass. Independence Oaks County Park offers some decent shore fishing options.
If bound to shore I would pick the Clinton first. There are a lot of access points. That being said, I covered a lot of water below Holloway Dam, miles... with only waders. I don't think I ever had anybody come with me a second time, even though we caught fish. Lots of people just fish below the dam happily.


----------



## Seleucus (Aug 20, 2018)

fisheater said:


> Far more in the Clinton than just steelhead. Since you are willing to go into Macomb County, I would also recommend going up to Genessee County. Fishing for walleye, cats, occasional pike below Holloway Dam, and soon the "Tubes" on Stanley Rd. will be heating up.
> In addition to the launch at Pontiac Lake, using beach parking at Bald Mountain Rec Area offers some shore fishing for mostly bass. Independence Oaks County Park offers some decent shore fishing options.
> If bound to shore I would pick the Clinton first. There are a lot of access points. That being said, I covered a lot of water below Holloway Dam, miles... with only waders. I don't think I ever had anybody come with me a second time, even though we caught fish. Lots of people just fish below the dam happily.


Okay for sure. I'd definitely willing to check that area out. I just have to get some waders soon. Are there bass in the Clinton? On a side note, if you ever want someone to go fishing with you in that area, let me know. It would be nice to have a guide for the area, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

There seems to be a growing force of shore fisherman; Michigan Sportsman should dedicate a sub forum to help and educate those who target from shore.


----------



## I'd rather be fishing (Dec 19, 2016)

taizer said:


> stoney creek metropark has good pike and bass fishing.


If ya get lucky, blue gills, occasional crappie, and that's also one of the lakes stocked with walleye & cats in the late 90's.

Riverbend I think that's Shelby Twp. May want to take a look at public launch map. Cass was the last Oakland County lake I fished.


----------



## I'd rather be fishing (Dec 19, 2016)

Bruce William said:


> There seems to be a growing force of shore fisherman; Michigan Sportsman should dedicate a sub forum to help and educate those who target from shore.


Only problem, when I'm in a secret spot, it's a secret because theirs only 20+/- feet of space to fish. 
Large group of guys that hop up and down the Clinton, half of those spots have very limited parking. Walleye, steelhead, pike, perch, bass, cats. Matter off being in the right spot at the right time -very challenging.


----------



## Bruce William (Feb 11, 2004)

I'd rather be fishing said:


> Only problem, when I'm in a secret spot, it's a secret because theirs only 20+/- feet of space to fish.
> Large group of guys that hop up and down the Clinton, half of those spots have very limited parking. Walleye, steelhead, pike, perch, bass, cats. Matter off being in the right spot at the right time -very challenging.


Sure I hear you maybe they could monitor it like they do the trout streams where you can't post what body of water you are fishing etc just tactics presentations etc etc.


----------

